# Well I broke my clavicle and shoulder blade...first break after over 8000 miles



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I ended up crashing on the road bike last Sunday when someone in a group of people stepped back in front of me in an "in the moment" of laughter, causing me to react, losing the front wheel, and going down while landing square on my right shoulder. According to Strava I went down at about 13-14mph.

Result: Broken Clavicle and Shoulder blade









When I went down I didn't get up, I didn't feel like it. I guess they thought i was knocked out or something so they called the EMS. They finally helped me get up and were concerned about my noggin, but I was like "lol my noggin is fine, but my shoulder is ****ed".

They wanted me to ride with them to the Hospital, but as soon as I saw them pull up I thought to myself "NOPE" so I completely denied them. The damn hospital was TWO blocks away, home was three. I wasn't going to the ER for this anyways, I didn't see the point in those kind of bills for this so I walked my bike home.

That all paid off as I went to my doc the next day who got me into an Ortho, all he did was take some X Rays and tell me to come back in two weeks anyways. It was funny as he was surprised to see me as I was already in a sling that a friend set me up in hehe.

Things to learn:

1. I think over time I have gained a little too much arrogance and need to revert to being more defensive and cautious in the urban environment with all these other humans. Also, don't forget about deer or other animals, they'll take your ass out too. It was just the other day that I hit a crazy squirrel! Lucky it didn't seem like there was any incident for either of us.

2. Always appreciate not being injured, and all the things you can do when you are fully functional. Being down is not worth stupid risks.

3. The lesser amount of traction, speed you can carry, and body position makes my road bike a bit more scary of a machine than my mtb. I've got just over 1000 miles on it so I'm used to it and comfortable, but damn you gotta be careful on that thing. I still enjoy it though and it is a great training tool.

4. My Scott Spark 29 team full suspension bike is going to become my #rig when I heal up enough to ride. It will smooth out things out and be easier on me. Even though it has been a bit of a project bike (bought on ebay in unhappy shape), I'm glad I bought it.

5. I had a couple of pints and I was riding fine (other than riding too close to humans)... but I think that inhibited me from attempting to crash more graciously, at the same time it happened pretty quick.

6. Well this is the first time I have broken something, it took over 8000 miles of riding to do it! I think it's more over 9000 since i'm missing a lot of miles thanks to MapMyRide...I guess that's not too bad though.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stuff that has helped me and friends heal faster and stronger.
More calories per day to fuel internal repair.
Yogurt, almonds(Costco) and fresh pineapple(cored), the correct repair materials.
No Asprin or Tylenol, they inhibit the reconnecting goo. No smoking.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah. The first couple of days I didn't really eat much, I didn't want to take a crap! After that I started to eat home cooked meals regularly..but really those aren't enough for my body uninjured. I noticed the arches of my feet were a little crampy at times. 

I finally made it out to the buffet yesterday where I can really eat. 3 plates of pasta, meats, steamed vegetables, salad, and a bunch of fruit. I noticed immediately that I started to feel better, more complete. Overnight it feels like I made some progress in healing. I'm starting to feel some stability in my shoulder!!! 

So now I'm going to try to hit the buffet every day and eat as well as possible. 

As far as pain killers. I've been using Tylenol, starting at 1000mg every 6hrs to keep the suffering to a minimum (within guidelines on bottle). Lately I've been trying to keep that down to 500mg instead. I'm going to work at keeping it to a minimum as much as possible.

My ortho told me not to take Ibuprofen.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

6000 calories was the recommendation. Bones start to join in 7-10 days. Dump the meds within that time. Use the yogurt, almonds and pineapple for periodic snacks for the next several weeks. Tylenol(acetaminophen) is a mild anti-prostaglandin.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Plus, bone healing requires 10-15hours of sleep/day. Take calcium and eat apples, which contain bone-mending Boron. Heal well....


----------



## Jljacobs406 (Oct 1, 2011)

I shattered my clavicle in 12 pieces 42 days ago. Still recovering from surgery, but hope to be back on my bike in early December. Thanks for sharing your learnings - I can especially relate to 1 and 2. Someone said there are 2 kinds of mountain bikers: ones that have been hurt, and ones that will get hurt. I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So, you were drinking and riding? After a couple of pints, I wouldn't be riding a bike. I would think that would have been the number one cause of the fall.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Friday (day 5) was the start of not needing the Tylenol. I've been running all day without it. Yesterday I only popped one as I moved around too much. 

Friday was also the day I felt like i finally had some stability in my shoulder. Unfortunately I popped it loose the same day and it had been loose since. Now though it feels like it is getting more stable. 

This year is the first year I started riding in groups and with other people. What's crazy is how much more other people tend to crash, doing silly stuff. It was a bit surprising. I think one guy has crashed every single time I've rode with him. Some of u guys are silly. 

I'm generally pretty good about not crashing, safely easing my way up to the limits...at least the ones i know. 

What sucks is that this downtime will be a setback. I'll have to gradually regain my strength and handling skills. In the scope of things, I guess I'll just be happy to be on two wheels again, and have two working arms.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yogurt, almonds and pineapple are a good group to load you up with the proper components to make the stuff that oozes from the broken bone ends, connects and hardens into new structure.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

hmm how long did it take for the bone to stop moving around?

I think I'm moving too much.

The buffet has fresh cut pineapple so i can load up on that every day at least...need to get me some almonds.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jljacobs406 said:


> Someone said there are 2 kinds of mountain bikers: ones that have been hurt, and ones that will get hurt. I think that pretty much sums it up.


Oh good! Now that we've been hurt we're invincible!

Another thing that inhibits the "reconnecting goo" is spinach and collards and other greens. Might wanna avoid those for a bit.

Heal well, dude!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

7-10 days is the reconnect timeframe. Don't forget the almonds and yogurt. Ice cream and milk are good too.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm. I just about wanna skip work tomorrow and be flat on my back all day. 

I will be getting a figure 8 brace tomorrow with hopes that it will keep my clavicle from shifting. Seems like it is more stable when I hold hand on it and if the brace will keep it still then it should be good. Otherwise it seems to move slightly if I move around with no hand on it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4k (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, get the figure 8 strap.. Its a godsend.

I misjudged a jump after dark going 25kph and fractured a previously busted (years prior) clavicle.

Remembered my trusty figure 8 with a smile during the remainder of the ride home (sucks, have done this a few times post injury) and after a shower i donned the old figure 8 to the ER for xrays and diagnosis.

Have since had surgery on it (quite displaced) so cant wear it now due to staples and the incision but prior to the procedure the figure 8 strap allowed me to work the following day and week with relative ease.

As for the anti spinach and greens hater (jk) i am not so sure of that assumption i have heard greens offer a lower overall calcium fix but the ratio in correlation to magnesium is superior for ones bodys availability to absorb.

Been a while since i have researched admitadley i am in more of a "listen to my body stage" but dont mind defending my popeye enabling veg and initiating some debate simultaneously.

Edit: be careful with that shoulder blade fracture and the strap it may not work out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks.

Well as of this past Sunday I have completed 3 weeks.

Recap:

*1st week -* The worst, shoulder highly unstable, lots of pain. 
*2nd week - *Off the painkillers 5-6 days in so no pain, but outer half of clavicle a bit unstable and loose. Also noticed soreness in ribs.
*3rd week -* Finally some stability. Still a little movement and some sudden pops if I happen to move a certain way. Saw Ortho, got X-rayed, said alignment looked good and to come back in 3 weeks. 
*4th week - *Just started, seems even more stable, however I start to get sore in two spots towards the end of the day. Sleeping without sling and prefer to be on my back when I start to get sore. Still feel some soreness in my ribs too on that side from time to time. Feels like I can move my arm a bit but can't put any pressure on it.

This injury so far really sucks to deal with.


----------



## sm4k (Feb 16, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well as of this past Sunday I have completed 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


how did the figure 8 strap work out for you?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I've neever worn it. It didn't seem like i could put it on myself so i never bothered with it, that and it seemed like the sling was working well enough. I do want to keep it on hand, just incase for next time which hopefully there won't be one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

5 weeks completed as of today!

I had a lot of pain in week 3, last week still had a little of that, but less of. 

However early last week I started doing that exercise my Ortho gave me which was letting my arm hang while slightly leaned over, and make a circle with my fist. It didn't feel like I should have been doing it, i could feel my clavicle flex a little and it felt a little weird. My clavicle felt like it had connected the two halves though but in a flexy way. Two days later though and my shoulder was feeling a lot better.

Today I have about 75% range of motion and feel pretty comfortable moving my arm around and no pain really. The clavicle still feels abit flexy but it seems like it is well on its way to fully healing. 

It feels great finally getting far enough to feel comfortable again and being able to use my right arm again (to a limited extent). I did 8hrs yesterday of backroll on a stick painting that worked out pretty good. I was able to apply some pressure to the stick with my right hand even. 

Now I'm just waiting for this thing to solidify. 

EDIT: I finally got a trainer so now I can get my heartrate up too. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually I think I have a little setback as I think I broke up the connection a little being too active as the intensity of the bruise has increased noticeably and it feels looser now. 

However, maybe that bone is in a better position now that I've gotten my arm's range of motion increased drastically. Just speculative though.


EDIT: Well in a matter of a couple of hours the bruise completely disappeared. So I guess i just moved around too much and disturbed it for a lil bit. I've been relaxing all day since so i guessnit sealed itself back up.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw the Ortho today. Heard the words non-union, surgery, and come back in 4 weeks. 

He was only talking about the chances of though. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If you get the surgery chances are your range of motion reverts back to how it was right after the break, atleast mine did. Post-surgery it took 3-4 weeks before I had it all back.

It's been 2 months since the surgery and I'm about to start strengthtraining again any day now. (5 since the break)


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

sm4k said:


> how did the figure 8 strap work out for you?


As of Sunday (6 weeks completed) I figured out how to put the Figure 8 brace on by myself and have started wearing it every day since.

I really like wearing it, it does feel like it stabilizes the bone more and I feel more comfortable moving around in it. I haven't really felt it click other than a couple of times. Also the green bruise has stayed more faded since too. I should have started wearing it weeks ago.

Yesterday I spent 50 min on the trainer, while mostly grabbing the hoods with both hands. I noticed my right arm doesn't rotate as much as the left one though lol. Shoulder felt ok supporting the weight but I think it was on the border of too much for the clavicle. HOWEVER, I got my legs a spinnin' and my heart rate up for 50min so that was awesome! I just closed my eyes and imagined myself riding...while jamming out to some 6 mix.



Vegard said:


> If you get the surgery chances are your range of motion reverts back to how it was right after the break, atleast mine did. Post-surgery it took 3-4 weeks before I had it all back.
> 
> It's been 2 months since the surgery and I'm about to start strengthtraining again any day now. (5 since the break)


Dang 5 months total? That sucks  So 3 months of waiting for it to fuse back together, and it not doing it lead to the surgery? My stupid clavicle SHOULD fuse together...I would think.

I really don't want the surgery if I don't need it.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

7 weeks and this bone feels like it has fused together as it feels solid with no looseness. The green bruise is 95% gone. Also I recall having some 'warm' (this is a rather vague description) feeling which must have been it healing together. I'll have to take note of this for future reference. 

Yesterday I did some back rolling (painting) and I can feel it get a little strained so I have to ease off. 

I also went on my first ride, 5 miles of urban rolling on the Spark. I was real careful about bumps and not pulling the wheel up. The bone felt a little strained so I'm not quite ready for more rides yet. 

I'm not sure where exactly I am in the bone healing timeline as I think this one had a delayed start. Thankfully it looks like I won't need surgery and I should be good and ready in time for the first March Gravel Grinder race which is 12 weeks away. That first race will be rather scary given the typical leftover Michigan winter conditions, that first icy decent on Mann road last year would be 8x as scary this year lol.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

zephxiii said:


> Dang 5 months total? That sucks  So 3 months of waiting for it to fuse back together, and it not doing it lead to the surgery? My stupid clavicle SHOULD fuse together...I would think.
> 
> I really don't want the surgery if I don't need it.


Yup, waited for 3 months. Turns out there was muscle inbetween the bonepipes so it never healed. The first x-ray post-surgery was after 4 weeks, it had fused enough for me to start working out etc. Eight weeks in I'm back to normal.



zephxiii said:


> 7 weeks and this bone feels like it has fused together as it feels solid with no looseness. The green bruise is 95% gone. Also I recall having some 'warm' (this is a rather vague description) feeling which must have been it healing together. I'll have to take note of this for future reference.
> 
> Yesterday I did some back rolling (painting) and I can feel it get a little strained so I have to ease off.
> 
> ...


Have you had an x-ray? When I went through my conservative treatment (waiting) it felt like the bones had fused and that everything was going well. Turns out it was just the muscle picking up the slack where the bones didn't support my upper torso.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

ah that sucks, all that time...

I've not had it x-rayed after it felt 'together' as that was back on the 4th, but I go back on Jan 7th so we'll see then. 

I went back to work after the 1st week and I think I've generally been too mobilized which has slowed the process down. It's hard to stay still. The Figure 8 brace has helped a lot with keeping pressure on that bone while moving around though. 

The green bruise has stayed faded since my last post which is another good sign.


----------



## sm4k (Feb 16, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> As of Sunday (6 weeks completed) I figured out how to put the Figure 8 brace on by myself and have started wearing it every day since.
> 
> I really like wearing it, it does feel like it stabilizes the bone more and I feel more comfortable moving around in it. I haven't really felt it click other than a couple of times. Also the green bruise has stayed more faded since too. I should have started wearing it weeks ago.


Lol i have been there. Trick i used was to completely loosen the "good" shoulder strap as much as possible. Put on the bad side and reach back to slide on the good side on and up the arm as much as possible.

You may need the help of a door frame getting the loose side all the way on if it was just washed and shrank a bit lol.. Once on, reach back with the good arm and tighten the velcro as comfort allows.

If i did not have scarring concerns i would still be wearing it 2 months post surgery. Improves posture and gives piece of mind that you arent going to move your shoulder in a way that will give you that knee jerk shooting pain your body releases when you move too much too soon too quickly in a bad direction.

I am recovering nice though, starting some push ups.

8 weeks post op.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is the final X-ray taken on the 7th of January was looking pretty good via visible healing (faint lump on bottom side of clavicle where it comes up to a point). Unfortunately their printer was crap that day lol.

At currently 12 weeks in total I can pretty much do just about any load bearing task. The random pings of pain out on my arm have gone away significantly and I can sleep on my right side without being bothered much. I gotta say being able to lay on right side again is sweet!

However this is only 5 weeks after the bone finally fused. My Doc said I should stay off the bike until March, probably to prevent from an ultra hard impact via crashing in winter conditions, which imo ice is the only real threat.

The bone does feel pretty solid though, ie. I can't really feel the sensations of the joint being flexed etc (unless i do some really heavy load bearing maybe). I was reading that controlled loading can stimulate healing and calcium growth to make it stronger. It felt like I was doing that during the healing process (you can feel the flex) just with the normal things I do. I will try to do some more load bearing though as I go.

All in all things are looking good and I'm excited for the spring gravel ginders i March!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

sm4k said:


> Lol i have been there. Trick i used was to completely loosen the "good" shoulder strap as much as possible. Put on the bad side and reach back to slide on the good side on and up the arm as much as possible.
> 
> You may need the help of a door frame getting the loose side all the way on if it was just washed and shrank a bit lol.. Once on, reach back with the good arm and tighten the velcro as comfort allows.
> 
> ...


Good to hear u r doing well. I really think that thing helped get that clavicle to finally fuse. I managed to do well getting that thing on and off once i figured it out. Basically just undo the one side and slide it off. Do it back up before putting it back on, but not too tightly!


----------

